# Doug from Camera Land is off to SHOT Show



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Doug from Camera Land is off to SHOT Show*

I am off to Vegas and SHOT Show. I'll be looking to see what's new, what's exciting and of course for all worthwhile deals I can grab and offer to you.

As of this writing I have appointments with (yes, in order):

Kowa, Athlon, Konus, Vector Optics, GPO, Leica, Swarovski, Zeiss, Meopta, Sig Sauer, Hawke, Steiner, Revic, Bushnell, March, Leupold, Pulsar, Field Optics, Tangent Theta, Nightforce, Vanguard and Burris as well as a couple of distributors that we work with so when the manufacturers back order product we can still get our hands on it for you.

As in years past I am looking to add some new lines this year to try to expand our offerings. Of course only with quality products we feel would be beneficial to you.

This year there's a few things I'm looking forward to:
I have a meeting with Vector optics as they claim that they source from the same factories as some of the major Pacific Rim companies and offer high quality control and lower prices (we shall see). 
March optics wants us to be a USA distributor. 
A close friend is now the head of USA sales for Vanguard so I am meeting with them to see if they have something worthwhile to offer.

I'm going to stop here and let you wait till Tuesday night to read my first report. Needless to say, it will be an exciting year for Sports Optics.

As always I'll be putting together an extensive SHOT Show report while I am there in order to share the week's experiences with you. Stay tuned & I'll do my best to keep you informed.

*OH, Very Exciting:*
We have put a SHOT Show page on our site to make it easier for you to see what's new as well as my daily reports. Look for the SHOT Show banner on our home page.

*As always I do ask that while I am away, Jan 18th - 25th, please make sure Joel, [email protected] and Neil, [email protected] don't get lonely. Feel free to e-mail them or give a call, 516-217-1000 and check up on them. lol. *

*If there are any products (in Sports Optics or our Photo divisions) you'll be looking for while I am away at SHOT just mention to them that Doug said there a special SHOT Show Sale going on and they will give you special discounted pricing. *

Have a great day,
Doug
[email protected]
Camera Land 
516-217-1000
www.cameralandny.com


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds like your gonna have a pretty full schedule in Vegas--- have a good trip fella.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yup, not much sleep upcoming.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Be safe Doug.


----------

